# Uzumaki Family poster



## Tam (May 1, 2015)

Here you are:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Hussain said:


>


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 1, 2015)

Beautiful! Rather seeing a happy family, then family drama


----------



## Rosi (May 1, 2015)

omg     love it

This one is much better than that poster with Sarada's ass shot.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 1, 2015)

Himawari looks like she's plotting behind the cute and sweet face of hers.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Himawari looks like she's plotting behind the cute and sweet face of hers.



She got that from her mother


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 1, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> She got that from her mother



She's a secret demon and no one can tell me otherwise


----------



## Macar0n (May 1, 2015)

aaaaaawwwwwww the best family ever


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

beautiful image 

naruto using an ipad 

wonder when will sakura photoshop her family in it?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> wonder when will sakura photoshop her family in it?



As long as its Sasuke's face that is photoshopped on top of Boruto, it would be fitting...


----------



## Azol (May 1, 2015)

Nice. Even though it looks very much like the Uzumaki's family previous generation photo from chapter 503's intro:


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 1, 2015)

Azol said:


> Nice. Even though it looks very much like the Uzumaki's family previous generation photo from chapter 503's intro:


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 1, 2015)

Naruto is really the Kushina of the couple.
And Hinata is really the Minato.


----------



## Deana (May 1, 2015)

^^Naruto and his mom are so much alike that it's hilarious. 

I love it!


----------



## freeforall (May 1, 2015)

best family? 
best family.


----------



## Trojan (May 1, 2015)

Naruto represent both of his parents. U_U
He's taking Minato's place, and reading like him, and got angry like Kushina. 
He is not the child of one without the other.


----------



## Deana (May 1, 2015)

Naruto will always be Kushina Jr with a dash of Minato spice to make him complete.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> As long as its Sasuke's face that is photoshopped on top of Boruto, it would be fitting...



better yet, sasuke won't be there at all


----------



## Harbour (May 1, 2015)

Kishimoto want to say me that he thinks my favourite badass cold-blooded friend Minato is Hinata-type?
Another reason i think Naruto is shitty manga series.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> better yet, sasuke won't be there at all


----------



## Trojan (May 1, 2015)

Deana said:


> Naruto will always be Kushina Jr with a dash of Minato spice to make him complete.



Narudo is an exact copy of his pa, and his ma's personality.  
but anyway, it does not matter. Even tho I am not sure from where all those Minato/Hinata thing came from. lol 



Addy said:


> better yet, sasuke won't be there at all



We have a winner. 



Harbour said:


> Kishimoto want to say me that he thinks my favourite badass cold-blooded friend Minato is Hinata-type?
> Another reason i think Naruto is shitty manga series.



That's pretty much a fan-fiction tho.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

wait, this image is old when burrito was most likely 8

x

he wears a stripeless jacket in this poster  like in 700

x

not that it matters but it is interesting kishi didn't choose 13 year old burrito


----------



## Harbour (May 1, 2015)

> That's pretty much a fan-fiction tho.


Yeah, Kishimoto isnt in his own mind, definitely.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Narudo is an exact copy of his pa, and his ma's personality.
> but anyway, it does not matter. Even tho I am not sure from where all those Minato/Hinata thing came from. lol
> 
> We have a winner.
> ...



not responding to his child doing something wrong isnt making him like hinata. 

hinata is making her O-face while minato is like "oh shit, you did it now".


----------



## Trojan (May 1, 2015)

> Yeah, Kishimoto isnt in his own mind, definitely.



I don't know if he is in his mind or not. What I know is he never made any kind of compression between Minato and Hinata whatsoever. It's mostly the paring fans who see what they want to see and draw none-existing parallels.  That fits what they want. 

That's why you see all the sides using some panels to prove this character is like this or this character is like that. Mainly NH and NS before the ending (and I still see some). Otherwise, there is nothing a like between Hinata and Minato. 

Either way, this is about Narudo's family now, and he is happy and that's all what count for me. 

@Addy


> not responding to his child doing something wrong isnt making him like hinata.
> 
> hinata is making her O-face while minato is like "oh shit, you did it now".



True, which is why I said it's just the paring fans wanting to see what they want to see. 

btw, I have a funny pic of itachi, and I wanted to give it you, but it's in my phone.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


>



deadbeat dad in the woods  

on a serious note, did skaura ever take a picture with salad?


----------



## Deana (May 1, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Kishimoto want to say me that he thinks my favourite badass cold-blooded friend Minato is Hinata-type?
> Another reason i think Naruto is shitty manga series.


Re-read the war arc and rethink your position. This was the guy who daydreamed about Kushina during the crucial time of trying to put his half of Kurama's soul into a dying Naruto.


----------



## Trojan (May 1, 2015)

How is promising his wife to take care of his kid has anything to do with Hinata?


----------



## Gortef (May 1, 2015)

That looks great! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raniero (May 1, 2015)

Minato is prone to being mild-mannered, gentle, and kind-hearted. Kushina also thought he was a girly flake before she changed her opinion, like Naruto thought Hinata was a dark weirdo. Minato/Hinata also watched and admired Kushina/Naruto when no one else would.

That's where the comparison comes from. 

Parallels used for couples are stupid though anyway


----------



## Harbour (May 1, 2015)

> none-existing parallels


Implying the whole poster isnt obvious NH-MK families parallel, where 2 of 3 peoples show identically emotions and have identical personalities. But yeah, there are no hints that Minato and Hinata are playing the same roles in the eyes of Kishimoto. 


> Either way, this is about Narudo's family now, and he is happy and that's all what count for me.


Thats good.
Dont get why you quote me initially then. I was not going to start arguing. And i wont.


----------



## Macar0n (May 1, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Minato is prone to being mild-mannered, gentle, and kind-hearted. Kushina also thought he was a girly flake before she changed her opinion, like Naruto thought Hinata was a dark weirdo. Minato/Hinata also watched and admired Kushina/Naruto when no one else would.
> 
> That's where the comparison comes from.
> 
> Parallels used for couples are stupid though anyway



Minato was a sweet stalker like Hinata, watching his love interest from behind the trees or in class and following her outside


----------



## Arisu (May 1, 2015)

Awww, NH family poster looks great :33
It would be funny if Naruto held a kitchen knife in his raised hand 


People that compare to SS in a NH family pic thread...


----------



## Deana (May 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> How is promising his wife to take care of his kid has anything to do with Hinata?


He hesitated to do a job, thinking of his beloved, and got trolled as a result. Who does that sound like to you? Although, I don't really go by the Minato = Hinata parallel or parallels at all, because it's a weak, weak, weak argument and I mock them all accordingly. I can play find the Minato in many of the characters, including Sasuke. I just know Naruto is Kushina Jr and nothing else matters to me.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

Arisu said:


> People that compare to SS in a NH family pic thread...



good point, the only pic of SS is fake anyway while the other is fanfic by ksihi using 8 year old salad so there is no SS pic to compare this one to


----------



## Rashman (May 1, 2015)

Awesome stuff right there


----------



## Bender (May 1, 2015)

Naruto so Kushina like.


----------



## Arisu (May 1, 2015)

Bender said:


> Naruto so Kushina like.



This pressing fandoms against each other is pathetic. Every canon couple deserves its happiness and I'm happy when something good happens for them. Why would anyone feel jelaous is beyond me. All canon couples will have a happy ending anyways. Every family has its ups and downs. Some people like kids from kindergarden laughing at the one who's currently on the ground. But guess what, kid will get up and kick your ass


----------



## emachina (May 1, 2015)

You're awesome Tam! Thank you!


So Naruto uses a Mac. Now...I must see ninja Steve Jobs! Orichimaru! Prepare the edo tensei!


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 1, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


>



I subconsciously started singing the song
I hate you.


----------



## Succubus (May 1, 2015)

not a bad

cute family


----------



## Rai (May 1, 2015)

Good.

Waiting for the Uchiha family portrait.


----------



## Gabe (May 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Good.
> 
> Waiting for the Uchiha family portrait.



It would be sasuke going out the window to escape his family


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

Gabe said:


> It would be sasuke going out the window to escape his family



as i said before, sasuke wouldn't even be in the picture.......  without photoshop


----------



## Overhaul (May 1, 2015)

Reading the news on a tablet. ninjas getting high tech up in this bitch now.


----------



## mayumi (May 1, 2015)

Can we have more Himawari?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 1, 2015)

this made me sad  my boy Naruto all grown up


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 1, 2015)

Tam said:


> Here you are:



Finally. Such an.awesome family.


----------



## Azula (May 1, 2015)

Somebody better check this for signs of photo shop,  I am just saying


----------



## Sayuri (May 1, 2015)

Heartwarming.

Naruto is such an Apple fanboy


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

Revy said:


> Reading the news on a tablet. ninjas getting high tech up in this bitch now.



no Facebook, no email.......  not even a fucking pager.  WHERE THE FUCK WAS SASUKE LIVING? in a forest.....  oh wait


----------



## mayumi (May 1, 2015)

I bet ninjas get missions through their phones now. Only Sasuke still living in old ages cause stuck in forest where his cell phone don't work.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Can we have more Himawari?



next chapter will most likely be about burrito. her amount of  panels in the chapter will determine her appearance in the entire series.



mayumi said:


> I bet ninjas get missions through their phones now. Only Sasuke still living in old ages cause stuck in forest where his cell phone don't work.



was he using ATNT?  

i will lol if his bag has an iPhone


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> next chapter will most likely be about burrito. her amount of  panels in the chapter will determine her appearance in the entire series.



You better not be lyin'


----------



## Sauce (May 1, 2015)

Naruto becoming old man Sarutobi overnight.


----------



## mayumi (May 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> was he using ATNT?
> 
> i will lol if his bag has an iPhone



And Sakura is too poor to afford iphone and so Uchiha family were never in contact.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> You better not be lyin'



well, at least knowing hinawaris status in the manga is a good thing 



mayumi said:


> And Sakura is too poor to afford iphone and so Uchiha family were never in contact.



samsung?  100 usd devices. old Nokia devices,  letters.....  come on. i hope sasuke doesnt know of his kid because i will have a field day on the expense of SS if he knows


----------



## Alkaid (May 1, 2015)

Okay. Everything looks a little _too_ modern in that picture. When I see this I look back to Kishi's initial concepts and ideas about him wanting wizards and advanced technology. 

At the end of the manga it seems everything came full circle and Kishi got what he wanted.


----------



## Indra (May 1, 2015)

Man this family is beautiful. This picture is perfect lol


----------



## Arinna (May 1, 2015)

I like the contrast between Naruto (easily riled up) + Minato (chilled)  and Hinata (calm and sweet) + Kushina (Well you know).


----------



## sugarmaple (May 1, 2015)

High Res





Source :


----------



## Majin Lu (May 1, 2015)

Finally someone took a picture!  I love it! 



sugarmaple said:


> High Res
> 
> 
> Source :


Thank you


----------



## RockSauron (May 1, 2015)

... How is Boruto keeping the egg on the toast? Dammit, Kishi! Can't you do anything right?

But seriously, how lovely :3



sugarmaple said:


> High Res
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



So weird seeing how tall Naruto is now.

Guess having Kurama stop working against him and eating healthier food than ramen did wonders for his height.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2015)

That shit looks like someone drew it in tumblr.
Hinata looks like a spineless bitch.
Nardo it's is still in his fucking computer just being a bitch because he can.
Burrito is pissed.

The atmosphere it's cold as fuck.

Yeah sure, beautiful...

I mean couldnt they have like... tried a bit more? Cause I am sure they can do better than that. Can they?


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 1, 2015)

Kishi said computers wouldent be any more then 8 bit computers fuck you that is not 8 bit.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (May 1, 2015)

Azol said:


> Nice. Even though it looks very much like the Uzumaki's family previous generation photo from chapter 503's intro:


That was very intentional. There are few things that Kishimoto loves more than his callbacks and echoes.


Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto is really the Kushina of the couple.
> And Hinata is really the Minato.


Basically.


Harbour said:


> Kishimoto want to say me that he thinks my favourite badass cold-blooded friend Minato is Hinata-type?
> Another reason i think Naruto is shitty manga series.


Well...comparatively yes. One is calm one is fiery. Naruto looks like his father but acts like his mother.


MasterSitsu said:


> Kishi said computers wouldent be any more then 8 bit computers fuck you that is not 8 bit.



Judging by the skyscrapers on top of Mt Hokage and the Apple on the Seventh's desk I think a world without threat of war had resulted in a technological renaissance.


----------



## gabzilla (May 1, 2015)

Cute 

Kishimoto's civilian fashion still sucks, though.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2015)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Judging by the skyscrapers on top of Mt Hokage and the Apple on the Seventh's desk I think a world without threat of war had resulted in a technological renaissance.



Which has taken away the appeal of the modern old fashioned japan look. Now it looks god damn generic.
Srsly Kishi is doing everything that his editor Yahagi told him not to. "Keep the technology of only practical stuff etc.." Sort of like the 60's.


----------



## Zyrax (May 1, 2015)

That is a pretty nice Picture

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]r5g_gs6nnyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyu (May 1, 2015)

Lovely family. More than a step up from the previous pic of Sarada's rear end.




> Naruto will always be Kushina Jr with a dash of Minato spice to make him complete.



>Blond hair
>Blue eyes
>Tan
>Prone to rasengan Obito in the back
>Toad Sage
>Perfect Jinchuriki
>Tendency to speed-blitz bitches


Yea, just a "dash".


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 1, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> The atmosphere it's cold as fuck.



Could you elaborate on this?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2015)

That house looks too nicely decorated, I bet Hanabi had her hands in it.
Also I c u parallels, I c u.


sugarmaple said:


> High Res
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




I still fucking can't with how cute and lovely this is. He is so proud of them and she's so happy.




Suigetsu said:


> That shit looks like someone drew it in tumblr.
> Hinata looks like a spineless bitch.
> Nardo it's is still in his fucking computer just being a bitch because he can.
> Burrito is pissed.
> ...


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

gabzilla said:


> Cute
> 
> Kishimoto's civilian fashion still sucks, though.



i thought it was ok


----------



## Alkaid (May 1, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> That shit looks like someone drew it in tumblr.
> Hinata looks like a spineless bitch.
> Nardo it's is still in his fucking computer just being a bitch because he can.
> Burrito is pissed.
> ...


----------



## Yahiko (May 1, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> High Res
> 
> 
> Source :



himiwari is shoo cute


----------



## heartsutra (May 1, 2015)

The poster is looking good! Good to see little Himawari and Hinata~

Also. I'm getting hyped for the tech in there. I'm sure Kishi got something up his sleeve or he wouldn't include it in 700 and now in this poster as well~


----------



## Tony Lou (May 1, 2015)

Gabe said:


> It would be sasuke going out the window to escape his family



You slay me. 



Suigetsu said:


> Hinata looks like a spineless bitch.



And the sky is blue. What else?


----------



## Raniero (May 1, 2015)

Still amazes me that a side character with so little panel time like Hinata causes so much butthurt


----------



## Tony Lou (May 1, 2015)

I'm sorry I hurt your feelings.  


























NOT.


----------



## Alkaid (May 1, 2015)

Luiz said:


> I'm sorry I hurt your feelings.
> 
> 
> NOT.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 1, 2015)

Wow.  When did Naruto become a giant?  Hinata only comes up to his shoulders in that pic.


----------



## Raniero (May 1, 2015)

Luiz said:


> I'm sorry I hurt your feelings.
> NOT.


Please, don't flatter yourself.

I'm above letting my feelings get hurt by some irrelevant over the internet, specially when there was no insult directed towards me in the first place 

I was making an observation due to Suigetsu's comment.


----------



## Alucardemi (May 1, 2015)

Jesus Christ, Kishi's hair department needs help.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 1, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Please, don't flatter yourself.
> 
> I'm above letting my feelings get hurt by some irrelevant over the internet, specially when there was no insult directed towards me in the first place
> 
> I was making an observation due to Suigetsu's comment.



Ahh, good to know.

I thought you were talking about something that is bothering you.


----------



## qazmko (May 1, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Still amazes me that a side character with so little panel time like Hinata causes so much butthurt



didn't you know? she's the one who completely ruined the manga


----------



## Raniero (May 1, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Ahh, good to know.
> 
> I thought you were talking about something that is bothering you.


It amuses me rather than bother me tbh 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Only way to get me legitimately butthurt is to insult Berserk. Then we might have a problem


----------



## Alkaid (May 1, 2015)

I'm 99.9% positive Hinata was suppose to be the vessel for Kaguya and the end-game villain of Naruto. 

The foreshadowing is obvious.

I guess Moneymoto said fuck it and made her marry her reincarnated grandson.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Could you elaborate on this?


Its got cold atmosphere because of modern metal-concrete architercure.
Colors are cold and grays, they lack emotion so to speak.

Compare this to the original picture that this picture is based on.
It had rich colors and Wood and organic materials always give a “comfy,warm” atmosphere.
It also has Kushina being mad because she wants to spend time with the family and Naruto is getting away which compromises this.

In the new one we dont have any of this, Naruto is stuck in his Ipad, angry at Burrito and it does NOT look like it is because he wont be spending time with the family. Hinata just looks like Oh, My.
Also Burrito looks pissed in his picture while Naruto looks happy in the other one. The only paralell I see here is "Warm home united Happy family/Cold home segregated family.
Now this new home doesnt feel like the leaf Village nor Naruto at all. Just an Urban generic family or fan art in that sense.

If Kishi planned this all along "like most of you love to claim" Or if he loves this shit, Dont you think he could had done a better effort to portray something happy like in the original picture?


----------



## Alkaid (May 1, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> If Kishi planned this all along "like most of you love to claim"



Kishi claimed that, then everyone else started claiming it.



Suigetsu said:


> Or if he loves this shit, Dont you think he could had done a better effort to portray something happy like in the original picture?



Are you sure you aren't projecting your feelings of anger and bitterness onto the art and having it influence how you interpret it?


----------



## Satsuki (May 1, 2015)

Cute  reminds me of the one he drew of Naruto and his parents.


----------



## Raniero (May 1, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Its got cold atmosphere because of modern metal-concrete architercure.
> Colors are cold and grays, they lack emotion so to speak.
> 
> Compare this to the original picture that this picture is based on.
> ...


You're reaching. Kishimoto just meant for it to be more modernized. A cold, segregated family wasn't his aim and this one isn't straight from the manga, so the coloring is different. 

Bolt is literally making the exact same expression as Naruto in the first Uzumaki picture. Same with Naruto and Kushina  




Alkaid said:


> Are you sure you aren't projecting your feelings of anger and bitterness onto the art and having it influence how you interpret it?


That's exactly what he's doing. 

It's a coping mechanism.


----------



## Indra (May 1, 2015)

Family looks awesome.


----------



## hawkeye91 (May 1, 2015)

well kishimoto already destroyed the Naruto universe with all the shit New York skyscrapers.The ipad just the last shot in a  dead body


----------



## Plague (May 1, 2015)

I like the idea of a modern environment. 

Reminds me of Spider-Man


----------



## Narutossss (May 1, 2015)

I def love the new modern look to konoha. the original spread and this new one shows the progress and change nicely. I'm hoping we see more new techs in naruto gaiden. also loving the dynamic of this family, need to know more about himawari though.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

Plague said:


> I like the idea of a modern environment.
> 
> Reminds me of Spider-Man



one more day


----------



## Bender (May 1, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> High Res
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(breathes heavily)

Soooo fucking beautiful....


----------



## Raventhal (May 1, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> High Res
> 
> 
> 
> Source :



Naruto is like 6.5 in this picture lol.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2015)

Oh the feel.s Very very nice.


----------



## Aduro (May 1, 2015)

Tam said:


> Here you are:



How the fuck is that egg staying stuck to the toast?


----------



## VivianDarkBloom (May 1, 2015)

I am so here for the Uzumaki-Hyuga family and their interactions. 
Kishi better not add soap opera bullshit to it, cause they can definitely go without that and don't need in the first place.


----------



## boohead (May 1, 2015)

I don't get why his kids have those whisker lines...

Did his cum have kyuubi chakra in it or some shit?


----------



## Narutaru (May 1, 2015)

boohead said:


> I don't get why his kids have those whisker lines...
> 
> Did his cum have kyuubi chakra in it or some shit?



The same reason Naruto had them before he became a jinchuriki.


----------



## Night Spider (May 1, 2015)

Such a lovely family picture. Really makes me wish to see more of them. 

And finally Konoha is modernized. But how weird it would be if we saw Sasuke or Naruto talk on their cellphones. Or watching Youtube. Or playing Angry Birds.......


----------



## Hyuuga (May 2, 2015)

boohead said:


> I don't get why his kids have those whisker lines...
> 
> Did his cum have kyuubi chakra in it or some shit?


nine-tailed sperm


----------



## Stan Lee (May 2, 2015)

Narutaru said:


> The same reason Naruto had them before he became a jinchuriki.



Yet Tsunade doesn't have them.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 2, 2015)

VivianDarkBloom said:


> I am so here for the Uzumaki-Hyuga family and their interactions.
> Kishi better not add soap opera bullshit to it, cause they can definitely go without that and don't need in the first place.



I agree and I want to see more of Hinata and Himawari more than anything right now.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (May 2, 2015)

I shall be thoroughly displeased if a high-quality direct upload of this picture does not appear in a timely fashion.


----------



## SonicCrusher40 (May 2, 2015)

In the meantime, at narusaku sect com, NaruSaku fans calling Kishimoto an "art thief" for stealing their "NaruSaku family picture from Road To Ninja"........ while they forgot that Road To Ninja came out in 2012 while chapter 503 (Uzumaki family color page) came out in 2010. XD


----------



## LazyWaka (May 2, 2015)

SonicCrusher40 said:


> In the meantime, at narusaku sect com, NaruSaku fans calling Kishimoto an "art thief" for stealing their "NaruSaku family picture from Road To Ninja"........ while they forgot that Road To Ninja came out in 2012 while chapter 503 (Uzumaki family color page) came out in 2010. XD



Links?


----------



## Summers (May 2, 2015)

I though this was a photoshop, hinata and himiwari faces looked like it was plopped on them.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 2, 2015)

I get it, parallels and all that, but an original poster would have been better.

Naruto looks odd.
And I guess this just confirms Boruto is intended to be a rerun of Naruto.


----------



## Kishido (May 2, 2015)

I want an Uchiha family poster


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Kishido said:


> I want an Uchiha family poster



well, you will need one with 8-10 year old salad as burrito was 8 in this one (he has the same jacket in 700) but sasuke wasn't in konoha in that time.

however, i searched the internet and found one


----------



## Tam (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Zyrax (May 2, 2015)

.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

only took one tomato?


----------



## Selva (May 2, 2015)

So adorable <3


----------



## mayumi (May 2, 2015)

Epic. Got it right.


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2015)

Yall are messed up .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 2, 2015)

the tomatoes look beautiful


----------



## Summers (May 2, 2015)

should be eating an apple. To make him look like more than an asshole.



sugarmaple said:


> High Res
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there is a  Uchiha version of that too. Love to see Photoshop their faces, to accurately portray the mood of that family as well. angry sad uchiha.


----------



## Arinna (May 2, 2015)

Ok this made me laugh more than it should...


----------



## hawkeye91 (May 2, 2015)

And why Naruto's kid looks like a thug?Hopefully somebody will beat the hell out of him in the manga


----------



## Mai♥ (May 2, 2015)

I absolutely love this, I hope we get a HD version soon!


----------



## boohead (May 2, 2015)

Narutaru said:


> The same reason Naruto had them before he became a jinchuriki.




But wasn't that because the Kushina was pregnant while Kyuubi and it's chakra was still inside her? Thus passing the Kyuubi features into the fetus as chakra leaked into the womb at the very onset of fertilization.  Then that makes sense for Naruto to have the Whiskers

But Hinata had no Kyuubi chakra or influence, so the only way it could have passed on to Naruto's children is if his cum had Fox Chakra within it or fused with it.  Or did the whiskers simply become an element of his DNA to be passed onto his children?


----------



## Canuckgirl (May 2, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Can we have more Himawari?


I second this


----------



## Canuckgirl (May 2, 2015)

hawkeye91 said:


> well kishimoto already destroyed the Naruto universe with all the shit New York skyscrapers.The ipad just the last shot in a  dead body


You do know it is set 15 years in the future, sooooooooo


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2015)

I do not expect anything about Himiwari or Naruto and his family honestly, especially that Kishi shifted to the uchiha to be the MCs. I guess at best one panel here or there, and that's about it.


----------



## oaktree (May 3, 2015)

Yes, more Hinata and Himawari. I swear it almost seemed like Kishi forgot they exist.


----------



## Seelentau (May 3, 2015)

I hope you people realize that the OP's picture is most likely not drawn by Kishimoto.


----------



## Overhaul (May 3, 2015)

sasunaru version


----------



## OldMonkey (May 3, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> I hope you people realize that the OP's picture is most likely not drawn by Kishimoto.





It looks like Kishi drew it to me.


----------



## Overhaul (May 3, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> I hope you people realize that the OP's picture is most likely not drawn by Kishimoto.


----------



## Zef (May 3, 2015)

I feel inclined to disagree with Seelentau, but the possibility of that being true would rustle all the dumbasses who sent shots at SS in this thread.


----------



## Seelentau (May 3, 2015)

Look at Himawari's face. She looks like straight out of a Tintin comic. If Kishimoto really drew this, he fcked up.


----------



## Zef (May 3, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Look at Himawari's face. *She looks like straight out of a Tintin comic.* If Kishimoto really drew this, he fcked up.



You're right.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> I feel inclined to disagree with Seelentau, but the possibility of that being true would rustle all the dumbasses *who sent shots at SS in this thread.*



Not sure how the possibility of the NH family drawing not being drawn by Kishi himself makes SS looks any less shitty though. Its completely unrelated


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Revy said:


> sasunaru version
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



looks so much better


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Look at Himawari's face. She looks like straight out of a Tintin comic. If Kishimoto really drew this, he fcked up.



i knew she looked odd for some reason 

it seems we get less and less hope for her in the manga. poor majin luu


----------



## avivivi (May 3, 2015)

I still don't understand wtf wrong with kids hair? And design in general. Seriously, who drew it? Stupid hair, whiskers...but hair is literally the ugliest hair I've ever seen.


----------



## Kyu (May 3, 2015)

Revy said:


> sasunaru version
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Spectacular.


----------



## maltyy (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Zef (May 3, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Not sure how the possibility of the NH family drawing not being drawn by Kishi himself makes SS looks any less shitty though. Its completely unrelated



> Implying the quality of SS was the only thing being criticized in this thread

Suigetsu's, and mine debate (which was deleted by Cordelia) was over the fact Kishi didn't draw a similar poster for SS. As it turns out the poster may, or may not have been drawn by Kishi.

Once again you are completely ignorant in your response to me.:ignoramus


----------



## Arisu (May 3, 2015)

This is drawn by Kishi, it's obvious, pls stop the nonsense...


----------



## Zef (May 3, 2015)

Pray do tell of it's obviousness so me, and Seelentau can be informed.


----------



## Seelentau (May 3, 2015)

Arisu said:


> This is drawn by Kishi, it's obvious, pls stop the nonsense...



How is it obvious?


----------



## Raniero (May 3, 2015)

What stupid reason do you have to question the art work being by Kishimoto?


----------



## Zef (May 3, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> How is it obvious?



That's what I'm trying to find out.

I don't agree that it wasn't drawn by Kishi, but there are assistants and other staff of SJ that draw and have drawn Naruto related illustrations.

Not sure where the perception that Kishi draws everything comes from.


----------



## Arisu (May 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Pray do tell of it's obviousness so me, and Seelentau can be informed.



It's his style, his coloring, it's obvious for me at least. He drawn the similar one with Minato and Kushina as well.

Arguing that this is not Kishi's drawing is like saying Sarada is Karin's daughter for me. It's just ridicioulous. Why would you do it anyways?


----------



## saferseph (May 3, 2015)

Not sure why this is being discussed, but it was said here that the pic was going to be drawn by Kishi

*Spoiler*: __ 






Eriko said:


> I was avoiding this because of some blurry parts, but as for what's readable:
> _From Mintato, Kushina, and Naruto, to Naruto, Hinata, and Bolt--
> 
> *Specially drawn by Kishimoto Masashi-sensei *
> ...


----------



## Zef (May 3, 2015)

Arisu said:


> It's his style, his coloring, it's obvious for me at least. He drawn the similar one with Minato and Kushina as well.
> 
> Arguing that this is not Kishi's drawing is like saying Sarada is Karin's daughter for me. It's just ridicioulous. Why would you do it anyways?



We have digital colored images by SJ. Their coloring, and his aren't different besides slight inconsistencies that are later corrected when Kishi officially decides to color it. Like Sasuke's Rinnegan for example. 

There are also Kishi's assistants that help him draw stuff. They helped him illustrate the last few chapters for example.

As for why I would do it I already said I'm inclined to disagree with Seelentau. 


I'm just curious how it's obvious when the point of assistants is to help Kishi illustrate things like this. Not that it matters since Kishi would obviously give his approval either way.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> i knew she looked odd for some reason
> 
> it seems we get less and less hope for her in the manga. poor majin luu


Hug me. 



Art is from Kishi:





> Some of this is a bit blurry, but as for what?s readable:
> 
> From Mintato, Kushina, and Naruto, to Naruto, Hinata, and Bolt?
> 
> ...


Source *Eriko*: 

...and it is from the expo. We can see the reflection of Hashirama and Hiruzen's pictures from that room where Naruto hokage statue is.



Btw, Kishi is a Tintin fan too.


----------



## Zef (May 3, 2015)

Welp, that settles it.


Majin Lu said:


> Btw, Kishi is a Tintin fan too.



Me, and Kishi are fans of the same thing.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Me, and Kishi are fans of the same thing.


Same here. 

Now I just remembered that Professor Calculus is called Professor Sunflower in both French (Tournesol) and Portuguese (Girassol).  I like him a lot.

Dat Sunflower


----------



## Corvida (May 3, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Same here.
> 
> Now I just remembered that Professor Calculus is called Professor Sunflower in both French (Tournesol) and Portuguese (Girassol).  I like him a lot.
> 
> Dat Sunflower



And here-hey, being Spanish I grew up with Tintin and French Belgian style so here was I ready to stand in arms against heressy.




No ones  calls odd SunFlower-chan-Heard it, Addy?


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2015)

It's easy enough to tell from the style of colouring. Idiots should learn the difference between possibly and _probably_.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 3, 2015)

So do you think Apple is paying Kishi to advertise now?


----------



## SLB (May 3, 2015)

Revy said:


> Reading the news on a tablet. ninjas getting high tech up in this bitch now.



i guess technically their technological boom is twice as fast as our own. i remember kishi saying something about their only being 8-bit computers as the most in his world, and then 10+ years later they're at this.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 3, 2015)

Love the Naruto family pic so sweet.


----------



## Azula (May 3, 2015)

> 2015
> not sure whether looking at Kishi's art


----------



## Seelentau (May 4, 2015)

Look at Himawari's face and give me one example from the manga where Kishi drew another face like that.



Gunners said:


> It's easy enough to tell from the style of colouring. Idiots should learn the difference between possibly and _probably_.



If you're talking to me, then you should read what I said.


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 4, 2015)

Narutaru said:


> The same reason Naruto had them before he became a jinchuriki.



Honestly, if that was the case, then wouldn't Tsunade's father (assuming Mito had a son) have whisker marks? And wouldn't it be passed down? Or does the son need to be a Jinchurikki as well?

Also, case in point: Ginkaku and Kinkaku had Whisker marks, and they had them before they ever consumed Kurama's chakra.  From: Naruto: Shippūden episode 269

And if getting Whisker Marks comes from just having Chakra from Kurama, then why didn't Minato have them in the War Arc?

But yeah, the image is nice actually. And unlike the original image this was a direct copy off of (with Kushina and Minato and Naruto), Bolt actually is eating breakfast. Naruto was eating a Sandwich.


----------



## Narutaru (May 4, 2015)

TheGreen1 said:


> Honestly, if that was the case, then wouldn't Tsunade's father (assuming Mito had a son) have whisker marks? And wouldn't it be passed down? Or does the son need to be a Jinchurikki as well?
> 
> Also, case in point: Ginkaku and Kinkaku had Whisker marks, and they had them before they ever consumed Kurama's chakra.  From: Naruto: Shippūden episode 269
> 
> And if getting Whisker Marks comes from just having Chakra from Kurama, then why didn't Minato have them in the War Arc?



The only children born from a Kyuubi jin that we've seen are Naruto and his kids. Mito's kid might have had them, but whoever that was never showed up in the manga.

It goes Mito > Kid and ends there because that kid never became the Kyuubi Jinchuriki. Kushina becomes the Jinchuriki and it goes Kushina > Naruto > Naruto's kids. Naruto's kids shouldn't pass on the marks because Kurama won't be sealed in them.

As for Gin and Kin, if something shows up in the animated series and it isn't in the manga then it holds no weight. Chapter 527 shows Raikage's flashback, but it doesn't show whether or not they had the marks before the Kyuubi incident from what I remember.


----------



## Silver Fang (May 5, 2015)

Narutaru said:


> The only children born from a Kyuubi jin that we've seen are Naruto and his kids. Mito's kid might have had them, but whoever that was never showed up in the manga.
> 
> It goes Mito > Kid and ends there because that kid never became the Kyuubi Jinchuriki. Kushina becomes the Jinchuriki and it goes Kushina > Naruto > Naruto's kids. Naruto's kids shouldn't pass on the marks because Kurama won't be sealed in them.
> 
> As for Gin and Kin, if something shows up in the animated series and it isn't in the manga then it holds no weight. Chapter 527 shows Raikage's flashback, but it doesn't show whether or not they had the marks before the Kyuubi incident from what I remember.



Maybe it has to do with Chakra strength. Mito and Kushina overpower the Kyuubi. Aren't Uzumaki known for powerful chakra in addition to strong life force/ Kushina had him chained down when he was sealed inside of her. Then she was able to restrain him after having him extracted, and just given birth. So may they were strong enough to not have any Kyuubi influences. Naruto however doesn't seem as powerful in that department. He was dying and had to have Kurama resealed to make it, and before the alliance with Kyuubi, it seemed to have no problem taking over Naruto, and was sealed and restrained thanks to a seal Minato did, which Naruto had to rely on. So Naruto probably never had the powerful Chakra of a true Uzumaki. He needed his mother's help in beating Kyuubi. So Naruto's body still has Kyuubi influence in his genes possibly, which got passed to his kids. Notice the kids only have 2 whiskers, where Naruto has 3. So that may die out after a bit. 

As for KinGin they have whiskers probably because they went directly inside the Kyuubi and devoured his guts for 2 weeks. So they probably got more exposure to it than the powerful Uzumaki who housed it. Their bodies and chakra allowed them to not only survive in his stomach, but be able to actually eat parts of him without death, but the chakra still influenced them because they came in contact in a way nobody else probably has, and ate some of him lol. Pure headcanon here, I think, like how they acquired the marks, the chakra also corrupted them, then they fell from grace as heroes, as another possible side effect.


----------



## shade0180 (May 5, 2015)

> So Naruto probably never had the powerful Chakra of a true Uzumaki.


 pretty sure Naruto has the highest chakra capacity in the whole verse. 

Naruto can still KB hundreds, With his normal chakra capacity even without the influence of the Kyuubi.

Most character even at kage level has a limit of single digit clone.. low 2 digit at most.. not even achieving 50.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 5, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> pretty sure Naruto has the highest chakra capacity in the whole verse.
> 
> Naruto can still KB hundreds, With his normal chakra capacity even without the influence of the Kyuubi.
> 
> Most character even at kage level has a limit of single digit clone.. low 2 digit at most.. not even achieving 50.



Plenty of characters have enough chakra to make a crap ton of clones. Naruto in part 1 could make over a hundred on his own but needed Kyuubi chakra in order to boss summon which left him completely drained. Jiraiya, Tsunade. and Orochimaru can all easily boss summon with little effect on their over all chakra reserves.

Naruto certainly had more chakra than the average ninja, but he wasn't breaking any records outside of other sources.


----------



## Alkaid (May 5, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Plenty of characters have enough chakra to make a crap ton of clones. Naruto in part 1 could make over a hundred on his own but needed Kyuubi chakra in order to boss summon which left him completely drained. Jiraiya, Tsunade. and Orochimaru can all easily boss summon with little effect on their over all chakra reserves.
> 
> Naruto certainly had more chakra than the average ninja, but he wasn't breaking any records outside of other sources.



I'm not even sure how the mechanics of shadow clones work when it comes to the chakra split. Despite that, only Naruto could safely make a crap ton of clones and fight because only he could handle the accumulated fatigue that comes with the mass usage of the technique.


----------



## Kusa (May 5, 2015)

this is too adorable

lol Naruto is a strict father


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> this is too adorable
> 
> lol Naruto is a strict father



you see your son getting up from the table before finishing breakfast and gets out from the window like a fucking racoon smiling with his food still in his mouth. how is yelling at him for such a behavior strict? 

fucker should be spanked


----------



## Revolution (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Silver Fang (May 5, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> pretty sure Naruto has the highest chakra capacity in the whole verse.
> 
> Naruto can still KB hundreds, With his normal chakra capacity even without the influence of the Kyuubi.
> 
> Most character even at kage level has a limit of single digit clone.. low 2 digit at most.. not even achieving 50.



Not saying Naruto doesn't have alot of charkra. But it may not be as strong as a true blue Uzumaki. Lots of it doesn't means it's as strong as it could be. 

Again his mother just gave birth, but was able to chakra chain the Kyuubi and restrain it. She never had trouble restraining the Kyuubi and had to help Naruto defeat it. So safe to say, again, he has a good sized amount. Doesn't mean it's got the strength of the other mentioned characters. So again, in my previous post I commented about chakra "strength" or potency if you will, not amount.


----------

